# My favorite 1:1 cars



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a very abreviated list of cars I would like to cast someday or find bodies already made. I'll skip the blah blah and let the pic's speak for themselves..more or less...









1972 Grand Prix









1966 Catalina 2+2









1969 Firebird Convertible









1972 Buick Riviera









1966 Lemans









1966 tempest wagon









1973 Torino









And finally, a 1967 Catalina.

I am making my new years resolution now. This income tax refund, I am buying casting supplies. I will attempt to make as many of these cars (if I can figure out how to do it) this coming year, providing I can find accurate bodies that will fit chassis to mold, that is.. I don't want to sacrifice form for fit, or visa versa. I want accuracy, but it has to fit the chassis too. There's more, but 8 cars is more than enough pressure to get me started.. I know, mostly Poncho's, but of the 6 listed, I owned half of them.... all ragtops too..(helpful hint) can you guess which ones???


UtherJoe


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I saw a 69 firebird somewhere in resinnn Think it was the mead boys not a ragtop though but that is what my best friend X-acto is for.....


lol..

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know one of the "frey" body sites has them in a hard top. You are correct sir! But it is a Trans Am. And the Mead Bro's is an AFX. My hood will be a bit different. Either a plain jane or 400 hood. 

UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

JOE ,For the 1969 Firebird you can go to, www.batjet.com/cat1.html they have it as a Trans Am and it's a coupe but cut the roof off. Comes in a variety of colors as do a lot of there other bodies. They have some decals too. 
I'm guessing the 69 Firebird and the Le Mans convert.? There stuff is for fray cars but you could use it on a regular t jet


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

2 out of 3 Scott!! Third one's got you guessing?? It's probably the ugliest one of the bunch by most's standards....


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wouldn't be the 67 CAT would it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yes sir.. You won the hourly prize!!*

She was an ugly beast... More bondo than sheet metal. But ever since I was about 8 I remember one being parked on the main drag where we did our shopping. When I found one, I had to go for it! I don't think I'll find a diecast to copy for that one.. Even Johnny Lightning has standards...

UtherJoe


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

That 71or 2 Gran Prix is nice looking in black. So is that 66 2 + 2 . I saw a resin 72 Buick Riviera painted and mounted on a t jet chassis on ebay awhile back ,bid on it and lost !


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ScottD961 
Banned
iTrader Rating: (16) 
My Photos
:O
Wow wonder what scott did


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned again?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

wheelszk said:


> Banned again?


lol again????


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

ya, again


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like he got into it with Coach.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I made an ooops!!!*

Yes, I believe Scott and Coach had a bit of a typing match last night in one of the T'day threads. I don't wanna know any more than that. I choose to remain neutral in word wars. 

I must make a correction to my cars list. The wagon showed is a 67 Tempest. While I would prefer a 66, any reference material is helpful, and this was the only wagon picture I found. The batjet and the Mead Bros cars are both Trans Ams. Yes, I could do some trimming on the hoods, and shave the scoops off the front fenders..That may be the way I'll do it. :thumbsup:

My dad almost always had station wagons (usually Fords  ) and put the love of the wagon in me, I guess. What really got me motivated on the Tempest wagon though was the Firebird book I used to have. GM exec's had a little freedom when placing orders for their own cars. This is why only eight Trans am convert's rolled off the assembly line in 69. I have read they also ordered Tempest wagons done up in GTO trim... The hood, emblems, grille with parking lights and 389 Tripower setup from the factory. Lucky bastages!! Being a corporate guru for the big 3 in the 60's sure had it's advantages!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Please guys, *this thread is not exclusively mine!! *Feel free to add your future casting projects here so we can keep tabs on what's in the works!! There's no sense in two or more of us casting the same cars!! Later!!:wave:

UtherJoe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm still waiting for someone to cast a nice "65 Falcon Futura.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, ya know, Model Motoring had a nice '66 or '67 GTO... gotta agree on the old Ponchos in general, though. Diggin' the Riviera too. A buddy of mine got his mom's '67 Catalina coupe when he turned 16... LOVED that thing...

I'd like a first-gen Monte Carlo to go with that Grand Prix. I also think station wagons in general are sorely underrepresented in slot cars... I cherish the Mercury wagons I got from Claus several years ago...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Just to go against the flow for me it has to be a Mclaren F1GTR or Zonda.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hot wheels are coming out with both a tempest/gto wagon and an early seventies monte if that helps for casting.

I'd like to see an older john deere tractor done like a 620 or 730. How about a new G8 or an HHR panel. The panel would be great for decals.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice suggestions! I'd love to see wagons make an appearance in the slotcar world. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I'm dreaming now!!*

Not to go out on a limb, but some day, I would like to attempt a casting of this car. The last "big" car my dad purchased before he did the escorts and tempos was a beast like this....



















When I was 20, I adopted it from dad, and drove the heck out of it!! 413 wedge, push button tranny, power everything, a 500 lb tailgate. She rode like a dream, weighing in at...like..6000lbs!! She had 196K miles on her, and never hearing of "hemmings", and needing brake drums badly, dear old dad sold her for $200.00!! Doh! Never burned a drop of oil, and still rust free after all those years. Even the interior was still mint after all them miles!!! If I had a time machine I would go back and rescue her!! I coulda got a grand for the engine alone!! That car was still on the road 3 years later, being used by a painter to haul his tools of the trade around! What a waste!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sports Car Snobbery*

While I can name a lot of Detroit Iron as favorites, my top heat throb is the Ferrari 250 GT series of cars. Starting in 1956, these cars set the GT racing world on its ear. The run lasted through 1964! There were several evolutions of the car and I have attached three notable versions. The original 250 GT was allowed to added "TDF" to the name due to its utter dominance of the Tour de France. This wasn't Lance Armstrong's TDF folks. It was an eleven day series of rally stages and times sessions on many of the great road courses of France, Rouen, Le Mans, Rheims, etc. The 250 series won the TDF from 1956 though 1964. Add in numerous GT class wins at Le Mans, Sebring, Daytona, the Tourist Trophy, etc. and one can see that this was THE GT car of its era. From left to right, we have the 1957 TDF, the 1961 Short Wheel Base (SWB) and the 1962 GTO. These cars could be driven to the track, raced and driven home. Guys like Graham Hill, Stirling Moss, Phil Hill, Oliver Gendebien, Lucien Bianchi, Andre Simon, the brothers Rodriguez, etc. raced these cars. It took the might of the Ford company and the cleverness of Shelby American Racing to end the reign of the Ferrari 250 with the 289 AC Cobra and Cobra Daytona Coupe. These were Great Cars driven by Great Men the likes of which I doubt we'll see again.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I know everyone here used to drool over one of these when they came out!










:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*mercury zephyr z-7*

my first car was a zephyr z-7 coupe in silver,took the wheelwell moldings,side moldings off,blacked out the grill and all the chrome,put a set of american 5 slot aluminum rims with pirelli p-3 tires,switched the plush red bench set interior for a black bucket seat interior from a zephyr es,steering wheel and engine turned dash insert for a '79 mustang pace car.goofy looking car in stock trim but it cleaned up well and handled great.hope to find a clean one someday to put a front clip from a LTD II on.
my five in no particlular order alfa romeo giulia gta,alpine a-110,lotus europa,lotus ford cortina mkI,'69 dodge charger rt 440.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Interesting...veeery inteesting..*

I do agree the station wagons are sorely under represented in our lil hobby. They were an integral part of life for so many of us. Back before child seats, seat belts and booster seats, a good part of life was spent riding around in one of these, and with 6 kids, me and my younger brother usually ended up in the "snake pit"!! I must give credit where credit is due in this department though.. 

First, hat's off to Mike Vitale!! He has more wagons in his stable then anyone else. I only wish the prices were a bit more affordable. Even his "seconds" lots get beyond my capabilities because he lists 4 or 5 cars at a crack. 

Second, Claus has molded some pretty cool stuff!! The Mercury wagon is very desireable to me, and I hope someday to have the opportunity to be the proud owner a couple. His cars are mostly of the european variety, but he does a great job on all he touches!!

Third goes to the Mead Bro's for the tasty Malibu wagon, and at a swingable price to boot!! Gary, Troy, a couple more of these will make quite a few of us happy!!!

Russ, them horsies look cool!! I'm just a bit suprized they haven't been done already, with as long of a winning streak as they had!! I think I heard talk of one on the verge of being cast, but I'm not sure if it's one you're interested in.

Rich.... well what can I say?? Fire up the dremel and let the diecast chips fly!!! :tongue: It's a bit too new for my era being modeled... I'm looking at 39.9 a gallon prices on my table, and that car is a bit too fuel efficient for my tastes!! I'm really shocked TYCO hasn't had that on their roster already!! JK

UtherJoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sales figures would indicate that this is one of the most sold name plates in the world history of automaking, behind the VW of course.
It has to be SOMEONES favorite.










Did someone say station wagon?










I think I have slot cars with more torque.

On second thought, it's probably a waste of resin.

Rich 

Am I wasting pixels?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Escort flambe, anyone??*

Now I know you're serious!! :tongue: Actually we had one of each in the family!! Dear old dad brought the wagon into Ford service 6 times cause he swore he would see a lil puff of smoke come out of the column when he'd start the car, and 6 times they said "nothing wrong with it!!"

Two weeks later, while sitting in a doctor's office, he heard sirens coming down the street and stop right next door. Curious, he went to the window, and saw his car was gone. The wagon had a 5 speed in it, and when he parked it, he left it in 1st gear. The ignition shorted out (all the way this time) and started the car. With it in gear it took off on it's own, jumped the curb, ran through a fence, and crashed into the trees next door, dashboard ablaze!!! Too bad, it was a cute little car....

utherJoe


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Funny Joe, I had the mecury Version and it caught Fire too as did my Cousins.. His burnt to the ground mine only had minor damage and a trade in slip...lol.. But ya i drove the snot out of it.. may be why the first Wife decided I really was insane...


Dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Johnny Lightning makes the '72 GP:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Working on it as we speak!!*

Thanks, slott!! I have one on it's way now, just waiting for the mail.. I just hope there isn't going to be too big of a issue with the wheelbase.. I certainly didn't set myself up with easy casting choices to start with. I'm foolish that way, and will probably go down if flames with most of my picks!! But it won't stop me from trying.. If I have any sucess at all with my proposed castings, I'm hoping the tempest wagon is one of them. I can only recalled seeing one once, and they refused my offer to buy it from them. When they were plentiful, I was too busy looking at other cars and they kinda blended into the background...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I know everyone here used to drool over one of these when they came out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twin Turbo big block Fairmont baby! -from my Funny Vehicles collection...:freak:

http://www.planetofspeed.net/PhotoPost/index.php?cat=504


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's funny how many of these Fairmonts are still around. I saw one SPANK a Mustang on PINKS.

43


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> While I can name a lot of Detroit Iron as favorites, my top heat throb is the Ferrari 250 GT series of cars. Starting in 1956, these cars set the GT racing world on its ear. The run lasted through 1964! There were several evolutions of the car and I have attached three notable versions. The original 250 GT was allowed to added "TDF" to the name due to its utter dominance of the Tour de France. This wasn't Lance Armstrong's TDF folks. It was an eleven day series of rally stages and times sessions on many of the great road courses of France, Rouen, Le Mans, Rheims, etc. The 250 series won the TDF from 1956 though 1964. Add in numerous GT class wins at Le Mans, Sebring, Daytona, the Tourist Trophy, etc. and one can see that this was THE GT car of its era. From left to right, we have the 1957 TDF, the 1961 Short Wheel Base (SWB) and the 1962 GTO. These cars could be driven to the track, raced and driven home. Guys like Graham Hill, Stirling Moss, Phil Hill, Oliver Gendebien, Lucien Bianchi, Andre Simon, the brothers Rodriguez, etc. raced these cars. It took the might of the Ford company and the cleverness of Shelby American Racing to end the reign of the Ferrari 250 with the 289 AC Cobra and Cobra Daytona Coupe. These were Great Cars driven by Great Men the likes of which I doubt we'll see again.



Hey Russ!! Have you checked giperjet's resin bodies on fleabay?? I swear he had at least one of those cars on the bidding block!!

UtherJoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt my feelings to see an old Burt Reynolds movie car like this one.










White Lightening strikes again.

Rich:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's funny how many of these Fairmonts are still around. I saw one SPANK a Mustang on PINKS.


There's one parked around the corner from my brother's house right now!! 

My first wife had a '78 Fairmount Futura with a 302 when we first met. Royal Blue with a tan vinyl hat. I thought it had a very "different" look to it with the stripe of sheet metal cutting across the vinyl. I thought it was cool looking. If memory serves me correctly, I believe it may have been the first car I ever drove that had cloth interior  I definitely know it was the first one with power windows. She was a fun ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

rudykizuty said:


> There's one parked around the corner from my brother's house right now!!
> 
> My first wife had a '78 Fairmount Futura with a 302 when we first met. Royal Blue with a tan vinyl hat. I thought it had a very "different" look to it with the stripe of sheet metal cutting across the vinyl. I thought it was cool looking. If memory serves me correctly, I believe it may have been the first car I ever drove that had cloth interior  I definitely know it was the first one with power windows. She was a fun ride. :thumbsup:


The thing you have to remember is the '78-'94 Mustangs WERE glorified Fairmonts


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hey Russ!! Have you checked giperjet's resin bodies on fleabay?? I swear he had at least one of those cars on the bidding block!!
> 
> UtherJoe


I have Greg's 250 SWB and GTO in both raw and finished form. And yes, they are way awesome. Next up will be more of these plus his equally sweet 330 LMB - have to make the Dan Gurney/Jim Hall NART 1963 Le Mans version of the LMB. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Did you say Ford's Shelby Fairmont GTs knocked the Ferraris off their throne?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Did you say Ford's Shelby Fairmont GTs knocked the Ferraris off their throne?


The 289 V8 used by Shelby in the FIA Cobra Roadster and in the Cobra Daytona Coupe was based on the Fairlane engine. So, a pushrod V8 Ford beat a Ferrari V12. Shelby American (SA) managed to win GT class at Sebring (#10) and Le Mans (#5) in 1964 with the coupe. In 1965, Ford had SA take over development of the GT-40 program. Carroll's team still managed to enter four coupes at Daytona and Sebring scoring GT class wins in both events. These wins left Ford with a dilemma. They wanted an out right victory at Le Mans which required SA to focus on the GT-40 racing program. However, beating Ferrari for the GT title would be a Big Thing. So, the GT team was assigned to Alan Mann (AM) racing of the UK. While a repeat GT victory at Le Mans was not in the cards, the team led by Bob Bondurant racked up GT wins at Monza, Reims, and Enna. The SA and AM teams combined wins and other high finishes earned the GT title for Shelby/Ford.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Almost time to comparison shop..*

HO models has a 69 trans am for tjet. Maybe I can swap the hood with a 400 ram air from a JL diecast. Then the only things left will be top removal, interior addition and shaving the fender scoops off. I guess this will be the one I get my feet wet with.. 

RIch, have you ever seen a diecast fairmont?? I never noticed one before..

UtherJoe


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*fairmont*

the only fairmont die-cast Ive seen is a '80s hotwheel called the front running fairmont,its a bit crude.I hope motormax does one they have done some pretty pedestrian cars from the early '80s,I think the fairmont would fit the line well.


----------

